# My Logan 210



## Nagol (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey guys. First time posting,,, ever. I picked up this Logan for $400 at an estate sale. It came with a ton of extra stuff. They threw in everything in the shop that had to do with machining. I  have an old junkie craftsman top box I filled with the extras plus everything in the picture. 
I would like to put a serpentine belt on it. The belt on it now is on its last leg. Any help would be appreciated. 
It had an old GE washing machine motor 1hp 115. It went south a few days ago. I replaced it with a 1hp 220 motor from Amazon. 
Changing the motor made me take a really good look at the lathe. The belts needed to be aligned. The lid never sat quite right. I discovered there are cam bolts holding it on. A little tweaking and it fits like a glove now. 
For the most part the lathe is in really good shape. If anyone has done any successful modifications / upgrades that would be appreciated too.
Thanks guys!


----------



## JRaut (Jul 23, 2020)

Nice looking lathe, and great price!

I've got the Montgomery Wards version of this, would have been made a few years earlier, but is quite similar. The lack of a quick-change gear box is a little cumbersome, but it's not the end of the world. Did it come with all the change gears? I don't see them on the shelf.

A couple resource links that I've got bookmarked:


			Spindle Data Summary
		



			Logan Lathe Model Number Table
		


My lathe came with an old worn-out leather belt, which I swapped for this belt:


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002EC2EQU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


Yours may be different, so make sure you check lengths and whatnot.

In order to swap out the belt, you'll need to remove (1) the spindle, and (2) the pulley shaft that the motor drives. Neither is particularly hard, but I was a bit nervous touching the spindle. I recall that, after removing some nuts/bolts, mine was a 'light press' and came out with some taps with a soft-blow hammer against a block of wood against the spindle. I think I tapped the nose end, but again, double check me on that.


----------



## JRaut (Jul 23, 2020)

(Oh, and welcome to H-M!)


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome 

Looks like you scored big time with that lathe, let me be the first to to say "You Suck" which is the highest compliment on here.

I'm not a Logan owner but I'd say the only mod I'd do to that lathe is a quick change tool post. Too bad you already bought a replacement motor because I have a 3 phase motor on my Seneca Falls and the variable speed makes a huge difference.

 You found the right place here, read, learn and participate. And more pictures....

John


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 23, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.  At $400 bucks I'd say you did very well.  That's a clean looking lathe for it's age.
Logan's website, which is Lathe.com has a FAQ with some good basic info on Logan lathes.  They also sell parts
and an operators and parts manual that's very useful.  They can also be downloaded.  
If you plan on replacing the belt, be sure you evaluate the condition of the bearings since that's the time to replace them
if it's needed.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. You did well on your purchase!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middle.road (Jul 23, 2020)

Since it came with the drip pan AND the legs, you scored big time!
I paid $750 for mine back in the late '90s., no legs or drip pan.
Can you upload some picts of the pulleys under the cover? My belt, and most I've seen are flat belts with clips.
Does it have all the 'Change Gears'?


----------



## benmychree (Jul 23, 2020)

Hate to be critical, but one  NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, EVER,  leaves the chuck wrench in the chuck; first thing learned in shop class (or wherever).
That is one of the nicest looking original lathes that I have ever seen, hope it is as nice as it looks!


----------



## eeler1 (Jul 24, 2020)

What John said.  I’ve gotten busted for that myself and was ashamed because I knew better.

Yes, a new seamless belt for the spindle requires that you pull the spindle out of the headstock.  A big job, and bigger if you replace the bearings while you have it all apart.  There are laced belts which allows the spindle to remain in place, a much easier solution.  MrPete has a video;  






Maybe check with Scott Logan or the Logan forum for suggestions on where to find them.

My first lathe was a Logan 200, similar to yours, with lots less stuff and not nearly in as good of shape.  I paid $400 for it, so yes, you really suck!


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm not positive, but Logan may have a belt with a clip that doesn't require spindle removal.  You'd just have to 
listen to it all the time...


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 24, 2020)

Belts from Logan:
https://store.lathe.com/drive.html

There are also vendors on Ebay that will make custom flat belt, that is where mine came from.


----------



## HarryJM (Jul 24, 2020)

Spindle removal is not that hard to do. Along with removing the chuck side cover (3 screws) and gear train retaining nut and gears, there is one allen screw to be removed which is on the bull gear (spin the gear around and you will see it on the chuck side of the gear) and then the spindle woodruff key. You will see the woodruff key after lightly start tapping the spindle out from the gear train side towards the chuck side.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 24, 2020)

It seems we're having a conversation with ourselves.  The OP has gone AWOL.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 25, 2020)

Yep, the OP is definitely AWOL.  He still has only the one post.


----------

